# Birthing Tape (Music for Giving Birth) plus music in pregnancy



## calm

Talking of "The Royle Family" I just remember another think I loved. She is given a tape with all her favorite songs to help her relax. It has "duet of the flowers " "pie jesu", it is a very emotional scene when her waters break and her father plays the tape whilst she spills out all her doubts and fears of being a mother (emotional seeing that this is a comedy series really).

So... nowadays we have cds and mp3, but, would you like a birthing tape? 

What music would you put on it, or in your mp3 to help you when giving birth?

Will we able to listen to music when giving birth?

I think I would put mozart, or enya type music and I would have to have the pieces Denise listens to as well...

And for point number 2: Will you put earphones on you bump for babies benefit? I love mozart at it is supposed to be good for the baby. Have you ever thought of this?


----------



## Pinkgirl

oooooooo I definatley want to put earphones on my bump to see if i can get a reaction from baby (when pregnant) think it will be lovely.
Have thought about music when giving birth, proably wont be able to hear it if i am screaming at OH. lol. Think something relaxing would definatley help x


----------



## Cinnamon

I've never thought about music for giving birth but I deffinately will put some classic music for bump to listen to. Maybe also nature sounds now and again a they're very relaxing... xxxxxx


----------



## JennTheMomma

I had a birthing CD for when I had Hunter. I downloaded music you would play for like yoga, and the sounds of a thunderstorm, or flute. It was very relaxing. I even bought a Zen CD for it.


----------



## Blob

Well i took my ipod cos i thought this was a fab idea...and the f****ing thing wouldnt work, the screan went blank :cry: :cry:


----------



## bigbloomerz

I think id probably have my Songs Without Words Cd, its got some really relaxing pieces of music on then, version of modern songs done by a philharmonic orchestra, my favourite being somewhere only we know by keane, yellow by coldplay and right here waiting by richard marx (which i also walked down the aisle to :) x


----------



## calm

Blob said:


> Well i took my ipod cos i thought this was a fab idea...and the f****ing thing wouldnt work, the screan went blank :cry: :cry:

My gosh! I would have stamped on it!


----------



## bunnyg82

I have wondered if you can take this sort of thing into Labour anymore. I think it would be worth getting it ready just in case. I suppose I'd do a birthing playlist on my ipod or something x

I don't know what I'd want on it. It would have to be songs that I 100% liked as otherwise those ones that you kinda like a little bit, you might get really annoyed with in Labour! ha! x


----------



## calm

I have a funny image in my mind of somebody giving birth and listening to their ipod ,looking the other way and humming to the tunes, like the whole thing has nothing to do with them lol


----------



## lozzy21

Im sure i watched something that said that rock music is better for playing to bump as the bass travels better through skin. I dunno wether id like calming music or something more upbeat to be played in labour as i think the calming one would be relaxing yet the upbeat stuff would put me in a better mood. Hmmmm i think id listen to the more upbeat stuff in early labour and the relaxing stuff the more pain im in.


----------



## bunnyg82

calm said:


> I have a funny image in my mind of somebody giving birth and listening to their ipod ,looking the other way and humming to the tunes, like the whole thing has nothing to do with them lol

haha - we've got these portable speaker things, so I think I'd plug them in to that rather than straight into my ear!! heehee - although I am sure it would be quite funny!!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Both me and OH are musicians...that kid's listenin' to music weither he/she wants to or not


----------

